# AtmosFEARfx DVD's 50% off Friday the 13th only



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Only the DVDs? That's limiting, I have no use for physical media, and there in lower quality then the downloads, even tho DVD dose support the download quality.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Gumpster09 said:


> Only the DVDs? That's limiting, I have no use for physical media, and there in lower quality then the downloads, even tho DVD dose support the download quality.


you can up-convert the dvd to 4k ... for free ... link => http://www.videoconverterfactory.com/hd-video-converter/ ... the free version only converts 5 minutes of each file ... but since most halloween clips are less than that 

no, converting dvd to 1080p it isn't as good as the 1080p file you can download ... but the difference isn't going to be noticed by the tots ... oh, yeah, its free ! 

they're running a special now ... you can purchase the unrestricted program and install it up to 3 computers for $24.95 ... use VCF-20LH discount code for 20% off ... $19.96 for 3 windows computers, with lifetime updates ... couldn't resist, so i just ordered

no, i don't work for them, nor have i been compensated ... just passing along something that i found that i think would be valuable to this community 

amk


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good deal !


----------

